# CJC-1295 vs GHRP-6



## stronger4ever (Feb 16, 2011)

Which one gives better results?


----------



## onthedarkside (Feb 17, 2011)

they work differently, and best together. But if you had to use one, go with GHRP-6 IMO.


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Depends what your goals are, please elaborate and then correct guidance can be offered.

RS


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 17, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Which one gives better results?


 Lets settle this once and for all. Cjc is a waste without ghrps, ghrps are a a waste without cjc of mod grf. its thats simple.!!!


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 18, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Lets settle this once and for all. Cjc is a waste without ghrps, ghrps are a a waste without cjc of mod grf. its thats simple.!!!


 

As i said it depends what your goals are... CJC has different properties, it doesnt pulse so its not as ideal in guys, but ive had great results from it standalone.
Ghrp-6 gives you a pulse after injection.. to be honest ipamorelin is probably the better choice as it doesnt really affect cortisol or prolactin, and doesnt give you the huge hunger urge as its not as powerful a ghrelin mimetic as ghrp-6.
If ghrp-6 is used at the saturation dose 100mcg it does not really increase prolactin & cortisol but does at higher doses... ipamorelin doesnt even at far higher doses an the gh pulse is very comparable.

I know what your saying about cjc being pointless without a ghrp as we know that the concurrent administration of Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone like CJC and a Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide like GHRP-6 results in synergistic release of GH from pituitary stores. In mathematical terms if you think of ghrh contributes a GH amount quantified as the number 2 and GHRPs contributed a GH amount quantified as the number 4 the total GH release is not additive (i.e. 2 + 4 = 6). So the whole is greater than the sum of the parts such that 2 + 4 = 10.. So a bigger GH release.

As a fitness model cjc on its own is great for improving skin tone and fat loss, with the addition of a ghrp more muscle can be added, and fat loss increased.. it DEPENDS what your goals are, i dont personaly use ghrp-6 so much because of the water retention caused by prolactin build up.

The addition of something as ive outlined in many of the articles ive written like a somatostatin inhibitor (huperzine a, Horny goat weed, Nicotine) Will increase the efficiacy of the CJC, also add ECGC's as found in green tea as these help somatostatin inhibitors to be utilised by the body.

Hope that helps, im not arguing with you bro... But there are other view points and opinions and experiences prooving that cjc can be effective alone as can any ghrh.

Kind regards RS


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 18, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Lets settle this once and for all. Cjc is a waste without ghrps, *ghrps are a a waste without cjc of mod grf*. its thats simple.!!!



The bolded is not accurate, in my experience....


----------



## David Fasnacht (Feb 18, 2011)

nice post keep them coming great input


----------



## timeswift (Feb 18, 2011)

*good info*

I found this post helpful. 
I like Russian star's post too especially , but good topic


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting. So if I keep the dosages low of GHRP 6 I should be fine? I don't want extra cortisol and prolactin. I probably shouldnt use it while cutting down. CJC seemed like a good option but it was only able to get the one without dac.


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 19, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Interesting. So if I keep the dosages low of GHRP 6 I should be fine? I don't want extra cortisol and prolactin. I probably shouldnt use it while cutting down. CJC seemed like a good option but it was only able to get the one without dac.


 
Low doses are very good for increasing your own natural gh pulse, at the same time you wont get the same sides as a higher dose, low doses are especialy effective for helping the liver detox and recover, heal injuries, and fat loss.. ive run about 9 low dose cycles just for joint maintenance.


Kind regards RS


----------

